# new planted shrimp tank questions



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I just started a new 5.5 gallon tank that I have decided to devote just to shrimp! I have a few plants in there to start for the shrimps... but I would really like to add some mosses as well. 
this is what I have: 
5.5 gallon tank, heater, AC30 filter, 15watt LifeGlo 6700k bulb(cfl)and 10 watt coralife colormax bulb(cfl). Plants; anubias hastifolia, couple stems of ludwigia and hygrophila, and a small marimo moss ball. (one amano shrimp is in the tank and 6 or so cherry shrimp)
Since the tank is just for the shrimps and plants... 
-what would be the perfect temp for Cherry shrimps so they can be happy and mate? 
-what moss could I grow to make a carpet in the tank? I prefer lighter green color moss, and I like moss that looks 'soft' but not sure what kind to try that would grow well in My setup?
any info or suggestions are welcomed


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anywhere from 24 - 27 C will be fine for RCS, as they are rather hardy. Just be sure to acclimate them slowly.

As for moss, almost any time would grow in the setup you currently have. I personally prefer _Fissidens fontanus_ due to the way it looks.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok My tanks are around 28 degrees so I guess that should be ok...
For the moss, it needs to be tied down correct? So I have an ornament and im not much into ornaments but its a real small cave that might look cool covered in moss... So when i tie it down to the ornament with fishing line or thread, does the moss need to be placed a certain way? Or just tied Any old way so it wont float away?
And when buying moss- should it be all green? Ive heard of and seen brown mosses- so is that dead moss? Just curious so I know what to look for  Thanks for your help


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

You can use fishing line but I personally prefer using two sheets of flexible mesh and the moss between them, this makes it rather easy to make a wall or wrap around objects.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> So when i tie it down to the ornament with fishing line or thread, does the moss need to be placed a certain way? Or just tied Any old way so it wont float away?
> And when buying moss- should it be all green? Ive heard of and seen brown mosses- so is that dead moss? Just curious so I know what to look for  Thanks for your help


Try to cover some surface with a moss. It will start new branches from old tied ones. Look here: http://www.aquamoss.net/Articles/MossLog.htm

Yes, it should be green and it should be bright green at least on a half. It should not be broken and rumpled a lot.
You need to buy a lot of small plants, not a tangle of green/brown greenery which I bought in PetSmart ones


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I got some java moss to start with and want to get some other types also. I took the ornament that I have and tied the moss to the top of it with fishing line. Seems to be staying on ... I thought also of maybe tying other types of moss to the ceramic rings(the terracotta colored ones that come on plants sometimes) and then putting the rings into my gravel to get the moss to grow onto the gravel ... 
Ill post a few pics tomorrow when My tank light is on... 
So far the tank looks sparse because I didnt have alot of extra plants to take from my 15 gallon... Needs a bit of work  the shrimp are loving it though 
Good article too, showed me exactly how to tie moss on- thanks!!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I had good food with vallisneria. The plant 'drops' leaves into the water to make new plants, but the leaves made good, consistent food for red cherries. Easy to grow, looks nice, and a few varieties.


And Java moss is key for babies.
Also, consistent temperature will help breeding. 76~78.

And finally, if you want really bright colours, betta colour food or tropical fish food for colour enhancement and a few big flakes that float to the bottom are food and you will get gorgeous colouring.


----------

